# Want to see a massive underbite?



## Dora's Mom

Picture I took of my Dora-diddle this evening. Maybe she's part bulldog. :HistericalSmiley: But it's cute!


----------



## Maglily

ah..cute! nice pj's /outfit too.


----------



## LJSquishy

Aww, lol! She is smiling for you.


----------



## Johita

Nice choppers! She's showing off her colgate smile


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh too darn cute!


----------



## Rocky's Mom

:Sooo cute:


----------



## mysugarbears

what a cutie! :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum

lol soo cute :wub: Yeager has an underbite too, they'll make a cute pair hehe


----------



## girlygirls

When I was growing up we had a Lasapo with a bite just like that.


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Say "cheese"! What a sweetie.


----------



## missiek

lol too cute!


----------



## Snowbody

Does Dora really have an underbite or did she make that face? Don't remember seeing one in other pix. She's so cute.:wub: The Havanese on my floor has a major one. It drives her mom crazy but she looks very sweet.


----------



## Dora's Mom

Snowbody said:


> Does Dora really have an underbite or did she make that face? Don't remember seeing one in other pix. She's so cute.:wub: The Havanese on my floor has a major one. It drives her mom crazy but she looks very sweet.


That is all underbite. It does look cute and she doesn't seem to have problems eating kibble or chewing, so I decided it just makes her more special. :wub:


----------



## Janmae

Soo cute. I have a 10 week old girl where the lower gums protrude more than the upper? Will she have an underbite as she matures?


----------



## The A Team

awww....Dora is a smiler! :wub: ....just like Archie


----------



## elly

LOL very cute!


----------

